# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  طلب اخوى

## انس النهارى

من لدية قانون العقوبات الفرنسى والايطالى يسعفلى بهما رجاء

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*penal code of france*
 
*penal code of Italy*

*You are welcom any time*
* *

----------


## انس النهارى

مشكور الف شكر كما عهدناك استاذهيثم الفقى ابدع متجدد يوما بعد يوم فجزاك الله جير كثيرا

----------

